# Union Apprenticeship Questions



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Just my guess but Algebra and reading comprehension are likely on the test. Suggest studying algebra simple formulas, how to solve for one value, how to properly compute a formula when all variables are given.

Not sure if there is any 'easier' way to get in besides the standard process. Maybe your experience will allow you to take a test and start out above the 1st term scale. I believe this would be after the application..app test...interview... 

Call your local. Ask them some questions


----------

